# using Photosenstive PCBs



## Solidad (Aug 3, 2008)

hello. i want to use a Photosensitive PCB, the problem is if my 50W 12V DC halogen light can be used instead of a UV light to burn the design in the PCB.

if yes, how long does it take?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Solidad

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I have moved your thread to the Electronics Section as you will probably get a better reply here.

I am sorry, I cant give you an answer to your question, I use an etch resist pen for simple pcbs.

Regards
Donald


----------



## Solidad (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok i did some market searching in my country and i found that the only available UV light bulbs are a 25W. w/c is normally used for attracting insects. can i us 2 of these to make 50W UV light?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I would think so, however, you may have to adjust the exposure up or down slightly.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

As someone who's made printed circuit boards both at home an in a professional PC-Lab, I can tell you that you will need a very high intensity bulb that puts out large amounts of UV light.

The last time I set up a rig to do that at home, I used a "Photo Flood" lamp that I bought at a photo shop. I think it was about 300 watts.
You also need to have an intense light source that's at least two feet from the PC board to avoid undercutting your traces.

The greater the wattage, the less the exposure time can be, and you'll get less undercutting.

On the first exposure frame that I ever used, the light source was a Carbon Arc lamp. I'm sure the wattage rating would have been in the thousands of watts, and we got by with just a few seconds of exposure. That worked GREAT!

Good Luck,
Making PC boards at home can be fun and very rewarding.

The Shadow


----------

